# Spoiler ?



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

Many of you have removed the spoiler, but I don't recall the reasons why other than asthetics. Does anyone have any figures on the functionality of it?


----------



## danrieke (Oct 12, 2005)

The spoiler is not very stiff. You can deform it with little hand pressure. 

Based on that, I'd think it has limited functionality and probably deforms at high speeds.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The spoiler performs no function, yet makes up for that by looking absolutely dorky and cluttering nice sheetmetal lines.

Obviously a Pontiac idea.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd like to try the one from Arrowhead Performance, but for $425 primed, I'd need to see it in person, or more pics before I decide to part with my money. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GrayGoat said:


> I'd like to try the one from Arrowhead Performance, but for $425 primed, I'd need to see it in person, or more pics before I decide to part with my money. :cheers


Be very, _very_ careful...the stuff I've seen from AP has been of _very_ poor quality.

It's a shame, because I like the fact that it uses the stock holes.

This one, however, is very sexy...but it will involve getting your spoiler holes filled. From JHP in Oz.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Some are removing them because they are non-functional and some are removing them because they like the lip on the trunk lid that is hidden by the spoiler. I for one like the spoiler but I might remove it just to free up some more weight along with the skid plate (already gone), heavy ass stock exhaust manifolds (replaced with headers) and stock mufflers and intermediate pipe w/resonators (gone bye-bye too). I've probably only freed up about 60 pounds or so but any weight loss off this hefty swine is worth it.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Some are removing them because they are non-functional and some are removing them because they like the lip on the trunk lid that is hidden by the spoiler. I for one like the spoiler but I might remove it just to free up some more weight along with the skid plate (already gone), heavy ass stock exhaust manifolds (replaced with headers) and stock mufflers and intermediate pipe w/resonators (gone bye-bye too). I've probably only freed up about 60 pounds or so but any weight loss off this hefty swine is worth it.


You're on your way to obtaining some decent ET's. Every 100lbs. is .10 second off your elapsed time


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

This one, however, is very sexy...but it will involve getting your spoiler holes filled. From JHP in Oz.








[/QUOTE]

We're on the same page here. I emailed them a while back about details and the fact they didn't use the origional holes was a let-down - Very nice spoiler though!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Be very, _very_ careful...the stuff I've seen from AP has been of _very_ poor quality.
> 
> It's a shame, because I like the fact that it uses the stock holes.
> 
> This one, however, is very sexy...but it will involve getting your spoiler holes filled. From JHP in Oz.


 :agree .... I was at a car show and was "lucky" enough to see one of the Arrowhead Stage 2 cars, all I have to say is I've seen cheap ass import body kits that looked better! I'm not out to piss anyone off, just stating facts, the front "chin" spoiler was held on by rivets and didn't line up at all. The rear fascia didn't match the lines of the car at all, and the hood didn't line up with the feners at all, it was horrible!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> The spoiler performs no function, yet makes up for that by looking absolutely dorky and cluttering nice sheetmetal lines.
> 
> Obviously a Pontiac idea.


To each his own. I like the look of the spoiler on the PBM GTO. That dorky comment might have something to do w/ your yellow color. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> That dorky comment might have something to do w/ your yellow color. :cheers


Nope. Pontiac= Dorky.

Fact.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Nope. Pontiac= Dorky.
> 
> Fact.


I disagree.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Nope. Pontiac= Dorky.
> 
> Fact.


Congrats on your purchase. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Congrats on your purchase. :cheers


Yup. 
Thanks.

Love my Holden, which is slowly reappearing as I peel off the layers of Pontiac.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Thats what you have to love this forum for. Everyone has their likes/dislikes. Enjoy your Pontiac Monaro Holden GTO. 

:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Thats what you have to love this forum for. Everyone has their likes/dislikes. Enjoy your Pontiac Monaro Holden GTO.
> 
> :cheers


Boy...I'll try...but I'm having a hard time getting past the _yellow._


----------

